# Cost of Grinding a Reel



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Just wondering what everyone else is paying to have their reels ground. Do you normally put new bearings in when it's done?

My local golf course said they could do it for $100 for the grind, new bed knife, bearings and delivery. Seems like a good deal?


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Lol great deal to me imo. I paid the same $100 recently to have it ground greased and have them notch a couple different HOC to make it easy for me to adjust up or down without too much measuring. They provided no parts so i think you've got a great deal.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

As folks respond, it would be helpful to specify if these prices are for a relief grind or spin only. Remember not all grinding is the same.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

OnyxsLawn said:


> My local golf course said they could do it for $100 for the grind, new bed knife, bearings and delivery. Seems like a good deal?


Have you by chance priced a new bedknife, bedknife screws, and bearings for your mower? Maybe Jake parts are much cheaper than my Toro, but I have a hard time believing they could do all that for $100 and make any money - unless they were doing the work on company time and/or stealing the parts.

@MasterMech might know a ballpark price for those parts - he is a Jake guy.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

OnyxsLawn said:


> Just wondering what everyone else is paying to have their reels ground. Do you normally put new bearings in when it's done?
> 
> My local golf course said they could do it for $100 for the grind, new bed knife, bearings and delivery. Seems like a good deal?


sounds like a pretty good deal (almost too good). my local JD shop charges right at $200 for a spin grind and they didnt replace any parts.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> OnyxsLawn said:
> 
> 
> > My local golf course said they could do it for $100 for the grind, new bed knife, bearings and delivery. Seems like a good deal?
> ...


Roughly $80 for that handful of parts.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Get that mower in the shop before they realize... The only place near me charges $200 for a spin-grind only. No delivery, bedknife, etc.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> As folks respond, it would be helpful to specify if these prices are for a relief grind or spin only. Remember not all grinding is the same.


Good point my $100 was for a relief grind.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I have two choices near by (that I know of). One is a spin only and bed knife facing if needed for $120. The other will do a relief but its closer to $200. They will do it for less in the winter when work is slower but this time of year they have more work and the wait to get your equipment back is about 3 weeks. The $120 option will do it overnight. I asked about relief and they just don't do it and said they never have. Spin is not a bad thing, often both spin and relief are done so in my case I just don't have step two that might make it easier to backlap and I lose efficiency but worst case I can have it done again quickly to touch it up. If I could get all that done for $100 that you talked about I would already be over there.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

Locally my JD shop will do a relief grind, and alignment of the reel for $175.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

NewLawnJon said:


> Locally my JD shop will do a relief grind, and alignment of the reel for $175.


My nearest John Deere Dealer is P&K Equipment out of Stillwater, OK. They quoted me $500 for a relief grind on an 18" reel. I asked two different times to confirm there was not a mistake. Obviously, they do no want homeowner business or they really hate grinding reels. :roll:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@OnyxsLawn that sounds too good. Make sure they are not talking about a backslap.

Reynolds in fishers does a relief grind for $125.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

@g-man He said grind so my guess is just a spin grind.

@MasterMech Where is that buying parts from? my only guess is that the course can get them for cheaper since they buy so much?

Now I'm nervous this is too good to be true.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Bare minimum he's spending $45 on aftermarket parts, and that's JUST the bearings, knife, and screws. (Not the overhaul kit which includes all of the bearings and seals) That means he's doing at least 2 hrs of wrenching, plus grind time and a delivery for $55.

https://www.rrproducts.com/aspx/store/SchematicDetail.aspx?s=JACOBSEN^PGM_22^CUTTING_UNIT^REEL_BEDKNIFE


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

g-man said:


> @OnyxsLawn that sounds too good. Make sure they are not talking about a backslap.
> 
> Reynolds in fishers does a relief grind for $125.


So you're an Apple user too. Every time I talk about backlap its changed to backslap. Ha.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

I pay $110 for a relief grind. That includes pickup and delivery from my house, the grind, oil change and service all for $110!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I take my Toro to the maintenance guy at a local golf course. He runs a reel service company on the side out of the same maintenance building. When I took it too him the first time he charged me $160 for a grind, new drum bearings and he greased everything up. Going forward, he said he'd grind the reel for $90 cash - I have to verify which type of grind. I also have to drop off and pick up.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

What is the difference in a relief vs spin grind?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ZachUA said:


> What is the difference in a relief vs spin grind?


Spin or relief grind


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

A spin grind only here in Raleigh NC area is $140 that includes service oil/filter/sparkplug. and thats in the off season in winter. Golf course special.


----------

